# holding one eye closed more often?



## msmadison

we noticed when we got back from running errands that madison has been squinting her left eye and holding it shut more than the other. we did take her for a walk today, so she has been outside some and the win has been blowing - is there anything I can do to try and flush it out? I don't see any abrasions or unusual tearing or anything - could it also just be allergies???


----------



## msmadison

Bump! From my phone. Laptop just died. For good.


----------



## IowasAngel

I wonder if you could take an eye dropper with just plain water and rinse her eye with that? It may wash whatever the possible irritant is out.

If that doesn't help my next guess would be allergies as well. I hope Madison's eye feels better soon!


----------



## Ihave2

I've read before that you can get eyewash for dogs at the pet store but NOT use human eyewash.


----------



## claireeee

Maybe she has hair in it hun?
hope the rinse has helped - let us know 
love to little Madison x


----------



## Brodysmom

If she's still squinting today, get her to the vet. She could have the beginning of a scratch on her cornea which could turn into a corneal ulcer. Not to alarm you, but squinting only one eye indicates an injury. If it was allergies, I think she'd be squinting both eyes. They can give her a healing ointment that will protect the eye. After going through all this stuff with Brody, I'm super sensitive about eye problems. But I'd get her seen.

Brodysmom


----------



## Rosiesmum

Brodysmom said:


> If she's still squinting today, get her to the vet. She could have the beginning of a scratch on her cornea which could turn into a corneal ulcer. Not to alarm you, but squinting only one eye indicates an injury. If it was allergies, I think she'd be squinting both eyes. They can give her a healing ointment that will protect the eye. After going through all this stuff with Brody, I'm super sensitive about eye problems. But I'd get her seen.
> 
> Brodysmom


I agree with Brodymum, but hope all is well today 

I've had Rosie and Honey at vets before for this, the merest whiff of eye trouble I take them for a check up as soon as reasonably possible.

Rosie has whiskers on her eyes (top of eye area, not eyelashes, not entopian) that grow long and curl down into eyes 
These have caused irritation before, so learnt to keep them trimmed!

x


----------



## MChis

I hope it's better by now but yeah, I'd rinse it. I've used Systane drops for my pups before (it is for humans but it doesn't have any kind of med in it like pink eye or anything like that - it's just like real tears). Anyway, that has helped so I always keep some on hand.

Funny you mention this because my Maxie woke up this morning squinting one eye. But it's the eye he has a tiny cherry eye in that pops out once in a while so it's not uncommon for him to be squinty in that eye. For him, he just gets hair or a piece of dirt in it that irritates it (and makes his third eye lid get inflamed). The Systane does the trick if it's just hair or dirt & other times I have to give him his eye med if the third eye lid is inflamed.

Good luck & I hope her eye is better this morning!


----------



## sullysmum

Brodysmom said:


> If she's still squinting today, get her to the vet. She could have the beginning of a scratch on her cornea which could turn into a corneal ulcer. Not to alarm you, but squinting only one eye indicates an injury. If it was allergies, I think she'd be squinting both eyes. They can give her a healing ointment that will protect the eye. After going through all this stuff with Brody, I'm super sensitive about eye problems. But I'd get her seen.Brodysmom


I took Fynn to the vets on Friday for the same reason, her one eye was closing, it wasnt there before we went out but was when we came back and they are all locked in there safe beds/crate etc when we go out so she must have done it herself. Sully nearly lost her eye about 10 years ago through a scratched cornea and had a couple operations and they saved her eye.At the vets Fynn was like a tazmanian devil so the green/orange stuff they test the eye with went everywhere but her eye so we couldnt find if it was scratched but she did manage to look in here eye with several lights, then said as she was getting too upset to go home and put this anti biotic ointment that goes to a liquid on contact to the eye twice a day and bring her back if it gets worse.Didnt think we could do it but we wrapped Fynn in a towel tightly so her paws are covered so only her head moves and after the initial fighting and trying to bite she gets the ointment in her eye, worked well so far and her eye isnt closed anymore, so relieved!


----------



## msmadison

thanks, all. she is a bit better this morning. not nearly as squinty, but it still looks like it's watering a bit and she has rubbed it a couple times. We're going to watch her today and Tim will call the vet first thing tomorrow morning if she's still doing it. The e-vet around here is almost 2 hours away - and super expensive! Since it's not discharging or anything at this point, and is definitely better than it was last night, I think we're probably okay to wait until tomorrow am-and hopefully it will continue to get better. sleeping it off definitely helped last night!

Both my chi books said plain saline is okay to use to flush the eye, so we managed to get a bit of that in there last night.

Silly puppies, they always do something to stress us out, don't they!


----------



## MarieUkxx

Cookie has problems a lot. It could be a bit of hair in her eye or dirt or an infection. Just open it up and take a peek, often I see some scuzzy hair in Cookie's eye that I just gently sweep away. If it's very red it could be a little infection and drops from the vet will clear it up. Or it could just be a bit of dirt and it will wotk it's way out. Cookie keeps one eye closed for a bit and then it gets better after a few hours.


----------



## chi's R me

Sassy had that problem last week, she kept it completely shut for a day and half shut the next day and then was fine. She looked like Pop-eye the salior man.


----------



## lilbabyvenus

Venus used to do that, so I went to our local pet supply store and bought an eye wash, made for dropping into the eye to flush it out. It worked great. Turned out she had been getting my m-i-l's dogs' fur caught in her eyes (yuck). I would try to fnd something like that and see if it helps, it should be by eye cleaner, just look for one that says it can be squirted into the eye to flush it out. If that doesn't help I would definetely take her in to the vet. Good luck hun!


----------



## Tracilea

I don't have any "help" to offer, but just wanted to let you know my thoughts are with you. Keep us updated and I hope all is well soon *hugs*


----------



## msmadison

she seems to be MUCH better today. I think she definitely just had something in it, and I'm a paranoid momma. she was a doll when we flushed her eye with the saline - she didn't like it, but she let us do it. after saturday night she seemed to be okay. yesterday was better and when i left for work this morning, she seemed like herself. will call tim and ask him about her soon. otherwise, we'll just mention it when she goes in for her spay on thursday!


----------



## Rosiesmum

Pleased she seems okay...what worry these little ones are!!!

x


----------



## msmadison

seriously! it's exhausting. i HATE when i have eye pain - so i didn't want her to suffer like that


----------



## TLI

I'm so happy to hear Maddy's eye is better now.  Sweet little girl!


----------



## MChis

Glad to hear it's all better! Phew!


----------



## msmadison

yeah. we'll definitely mention it to the vet on thursday, but at least for now she doesn't seem like it's bothering her!


----------

